# Unsucessful blood draw. Need advice



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So it's finally time to have Piper's teeth cleaned and worked on. I'm comfortable with our new holistic vet doing it, well, as comfortable as you can be with a tiny one. We went in for the preliminary blood work and they were not able to get any. She looks TERRIBLE! I won't post pics because it would turn some stomachs. She has scabs on 6 poke holes and is one huge bruise. We're scheduled to go back in 2 weeks when their best vet techs will be there. Does anyone have any ideas? What has worked? Anything I can give her to make her calmer? Thanks


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Are you able to hold her when they take the blood? Possibly bring a pet carrier or cardboard pet carrier and take the top off hold her with one of her blankets? Can you maybe hold her in one of her blankets without a carrier and bring some treats she could eat have them in your hands? Try to distract her with treats is there anything sugary you could safely give her as the treat to increase blood? Hope it works out for you! I always hated needles even when I was thinner than now since bub.  They always seem to miss mine and say the veins are hiding or deep set, with having bubb was horrible! 💐


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Nibbler is tiny too and the Vet I go to uses a combination of Zoletil to sedate him and Medazolam so he doesn't remember the bad experience. It means you'll have to pick her up a few hours later but has worked really well for us.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

It definitely takes a special skill set to draw blood from such tiny jugulars. I usually draw my own dogs' blood because I don't trust many other technicians to do it. And my two light colored tinies get the worst bruises, no matter what. It's awful.
As for Piper, I would let them take her to the back to draw blood. Sometimes owners can make it worse because the dog can sense their anxiety or frustration. However, after six failed attempts at her last visit, I would be leery to trust the techs that work there. And techs are usually the ones who do everything - blood draws, catheter placement, and dental cleanings. Maybe when you bring her back, ask to talk to their lead technician and feel out his or her capabilities.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

They were honest and said that the 2 best techs weren't in that day. After this experience I don't think I can hold her. I'll be a mess and she'll know it. Mickey's blood draws have been over so quick and he doesn't make a peep. But he's twice her size and is trusting since he's been loved his whole life. I'll ask about the meds. I like this vet and everyone there. Great philosophy and they all seem to be truly crazy about every dog that comes in.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have any advice, but I'm so sorry both of you had to go through that. I sure will be praying it goes easier for her and you next time.


----------

